# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  forum Google maps

## yohann26

Bonjour 
Il y a t'il sur ce site un forum spcial programmation de Google maps ?
Si non, pourrait on creer une section ?
Merci

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

Pour crer un sous-forum, faudrait un grand nombre de postes sur le sujet. est-ce vraiment le cas? (je pose la question car j'ai pas regard  ::): )
  GoogleMaps reste une API JS fort lgre et si on devait faire une sous-section pour chaque frawework Js comme prototype ou autre, on risque d'avoir beaucoup trop de sous forums  ::):

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Pour crer un sous-forum, faudrait un grand nombre de postes sur le sujet. est-ce vraiment le cas? (je pose la question car j'ai pas regard )
>   GoogleMaps reste une API JS fort lgre et si on devait faire une sous-section pour chaque frawework Js comme prototype ou autre, on risque d'avoir beaucoup trop de sous forums


Ayant boss moi mme sur l'API Google Maps justement, je peux dire que ce n'est que du JavaScript en effet  :;): 

Donc  moins de disposer de ressources (FAQ, tutoriels), et de plusieurs questions sur ce sujet, l'on ouvrira pas de sous-forum pour cela.

Et, je me rptes, mais pour utiliser cette API, c'est du JS, donc autant poster directement dans cette partie du forum (la partie JavaScript j'entends). Je l'avais moi mme fait il me semble et l'on m'avait rpondu correctement  :;):

----------


## yohann26

::salut:: 
Je pense que beucoup de personne utilise cette aplication (tres complete) faite en php pour creer les cartes : http://fardeen.biz/index.php/tutoriel-application-google-map-avec-php/

PHP est tres utile quand on veut placer une liste ville sur sa carte qui est contenue dans une base sql  ::D: 

Moi je cherche comment supprimer un marqueur de la carte avec cette application.  ::(:

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Moi je cherche comment supprimer un marqueur de la carte avec cette application.


c'est une classe faite par quelqu'un donc c'est  ce quelqu'un qui faut demander ton probleme. ca ne depend pas de googlemap directement.

Maintenant, et pour l'avoir fait, tu n'as absolument pas besoin de sa classe pour grer une googlemap dans ton site, et pour supprimer un marker, ca sera TOUJOURS du javascript donc le mieux pour toi c'est de taper "api google map" et dans la documentation (y a plein d'exemples) de refaire ce qu'ils disent.

c'est pas vident la premire fois mais aprs une heure ou deux, on peut quasiment tout faire en s'y connaissent juste un peu en Javascript

----------

